# Which 500gb portable hard disk to buy ????



## ranjith s (Apr 5, 2014)

friends ,
i want to buy a portable 500gb harddisk under rs 3500 , i found HGST TOURO MOBILE CHEAP , but still don't have faith , so any suggestions???


----------



## $hadow (Apr 5, 2014)

I strongly recommend to add another 500 and get WD my passport ultra for about 4k.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

Go with WD.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2014)

Go for 1TB instead


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

+1 to 1tb space and WD


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2014)

Ebay just gave out a 500/- off coupon valid till 8th april, use that to get the best price on your HDD.


----------

